# Solved: Cannot install Kaspersky Internet Security



## Wiskerluv (Oct 31, 2006)

I can't tell you how many times I have tried to install this program. I have tried different versions, from various people, and am getting an installation error. There are no traces of it in the registry, since I have never got a chance to install it. It does start installing, as it shows the progress bar, then I get the message when it's done. (Tried to insert a screenshot, but that didn't work) 

Message reads: Installation Interrupted

Installation ended prematurely because of an error.

I would really appreciate it if someone can help me with this one. I don't have an antivirus program on here because I uninstalled my old one in order to install Kaspersky.


----------



## Goku (May 17, 2007)

Which one did you have earlier.Let me guess,Norton or McAfee?


----------



## Wiskerluv (Oct 31, 2006)

I had NOD32 and I completely removed it. It wasn't in the registry either under Current User or software.


----------



## Goku (May 17, 2007)

Ok.So you removed NOD32 to install Kaspersky?Understood.Now for the error,let me see.When does it exactly close.When it demands for the key or when it is copying files.Do you manually end the setup or it ends itself automatically.Have you contacted their support team.Is the D corrupt?Decribein brief.


----------



## Wiskerluv (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks so much for your help. I have decided to install Bit Defender for the time being.
I really need an antivirus program right now while I am trying to work on the Kaspersky thing.

The message starts right after the progress bar finishes. That's when it says "Installation Interrupted". Sometimes it asks me to restart my computer before I even try to install the program.


----------



## Goku (May 17, 2007)

Yeah.You are going on the right path.Strange to learn that our choices match.I prefer BitDefender and my second choice is Kaspersky too.Me myself,highly recommend both of them.Good Luck.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, I have read your other thread where you posted the HJT log, and I moved that thread to our Security forum....

For this issue, please post this log:

*Open Hijack This and click on the Config button then on "Open the Misc Tools section" button. Click on the "Open Uninstall Manager" button. Click the "Save List" button. Copy and paste that list into your reply please.*


----------



## Wiskerluv (Oct 31, 2006)

Byteman advised me to post my uninstall list from HiJackThis so here it is:

3D Arctic Bear Advanced v1.92
3DGreetings Personal Edition
3DTexturePainter for Adobe Photoshop v1.0
517142 - ZBrush (Windows) (Shared Components)
7-Zip 4.44 beta
Adobe Acrobat 5.0
Adobe Bridge 1.0
Adobe Common File Installer
Adobe Flash Player ActiveX
Adobe Help Center 1.0
Adobe Photoshop 7.0
Adobe Photoshop CS2
Adobe Stock Photos 1.0
Alien Skin Eye Candy 5 Impact
Alien Skin Eye Candy 5 Nature
Allegorithmic MaPZone2.Free
AOL Coach Version 2.0(Build:20041026.5 en)
AOL Deskbar
AOL Toolbar
AOL Uninstaller (Choose which Products to Remove)
AT&T Self Support Tool
ATI - Software Uninstall Utility
ATI Control Panel
ATI Display Driver
Atlantis Word Processor
Atomic Alarm Clock 4.4
Autodesk DirectConnect 2.0
Avatar Lab
Avatar Sizer
Avi2Dvd 0.4.4 beta
AviSynth 2.5
Belarc Advisor 7.2
BigOven
BroadJump Client Foundation
BulletProofSoft Youtube Google Video Grabber 1.0.0.0
ConvertXtoDVD 2.1.14.223
CrazyTalk v4.0 Media Studio
Cyberhawk
Dell Resource CD
DellConnect
DivX Codec
DivX Content Uploader
DivX Converter
DivX Player
DivX Web Player
DreamSuite Gel
DVDFab Platinum 3.0.8.6
EasyCleaner
Egg Timer Plus v2.5
ESPNMotion
ExplorerPlus 6
Eye Candy 3
Flash Effect Maker Pro v3.2560 Free (560 Templates)
FlashyEffects 1.2.0
FontTwister 1.3
GetSmile v1.901
Google Desktop
Google Earth
Google Toolbar for Firefox
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
Google Updater
Hallmark Card Studio 2006 Deluxe
Hallmark Comedy Card Studio
Harry's Filters 3
High Definition Audio Driver Package - KB835221
HijackThis 1.99.1
Hotfix for Windows Media Player 10 (KB903157)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB888795)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB891593)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB895961)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB899337)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB899510)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB902841)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB935448)
iCF Skin Pack
iClone v1.52 Studio
iColorFolder
IncrediMail JunkFilter Plus
IncrediMail Xe
Intel(R) PRO Network Connections Drivers
Internet Download Manager
IPNetInfo
It'sMe
It'sMe Baby Pack
It'sMe Motion Editor
It'sMe v2.0 Add-on Pack
It'sMe v2.0 Add-on Pack
It'sMe v2.0 Add-on Pack
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment 6
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment 6 Update 1
Joost (tm) 0.10.3
Just Checking 3.0
Kai's Power Tools 3
Kazoo Home Creative Studio
KeyPose Editor
KPT 6
Lernout & Hauspie TruVoice American English TTS Engine
Lexmark 1200 Series
LimeWire PRO 4.13.0
Macromedia Flash Player 8
MetaProducts MetaProducts Offline Explorer Enterprise
MFZ0 codec (Remove Only)
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.0 Hotfix (KB887998)
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Hotfix (KB886903)
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0
Microsoft Office PowerPoint Viewer 2003
Microsoft Plus! Dancer LE
Microsoft Speech Recognition Engine 4.0 (English)
Microsoft Text-to-Speech Engine 4.0 (English)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Works 6.0
MIDI Converter Studio 5.6
Mozilla Firefox (2.0.0.3)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB927978)
Naevius YouTube Converter 1.2
Nero 7 Demo
Oscar's Renamer 1.0
Panda ActiveScan
Photo-Brush 3.51
Plugin Commander Pro
Print Perfect Deluxe
Quick View Plus
QuickTime
RAR Password Cracker 4.12
RealPlayer
Record-Anything v2.95 Trial Edition
RegCure 1.2.0.4
SBC Yahoo! Applications
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 (KB917283)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 (KB922770)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB917734)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 6.4 (KB925398)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB893756)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896358)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896423)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896424)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896428)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899587)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899591)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB900725)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB901017)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB901214)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB902400)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB904706)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905414)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905749)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB908519)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911562)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911927)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB912812)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB912919)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB913580)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB914388)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB914389)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917344)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917422)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917953)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB918118)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB918439)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB919007)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920213)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920670)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920683)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920685)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB922819)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923191)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923414)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923689)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923694)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923980)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924191)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924270)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924496)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924667)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB925902)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB926255)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB926436)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB927779)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB927802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB928090)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB928255)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB928843)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB929969)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB930178)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB931261)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB931768)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB931784)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB932168)
SeePassword
Sentinel System Driver
Shareware Cheater
SigmaTel Audio
SiteEntry
SnagIt 8
Sonic Encoders
Sothink Glanda
Sothink SWF to Video Converter
Spybot - Search & Destroy 1.4
SpywareBlaster v3.5.1
Sqirlz Water Reflections
Star Envelope Printer Pro 3.25
StartupRun
Super Utilities Pro 7.39
SWFText
Take Covers
The Cleaner 3.2
TuneUp Utilities 2007
TwistedBrush
Ulead PhotoImpact 11
Ulead PhotoImpact 12
UltraISO Premium V8.6
Uninstall Mystical
Unlocker 1.8.5
Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB913800)
Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB926251)
Update for Windows XP (KB894391)
Update for Windows XP (KB898461)
Update for Windows XP (KB900485)
Update for Windows XP (KB908531)
Update for Windows XP (KB910437)
Update for Windows XP (KB911280)
Update for Windows XP (KB916595)
Update for Windows XP (KB920872)
Update for Windows XP (KB922582)
Update for Windows XP (KB927891)
Update for Windows XP (KB929338)
Update for Windows XP (KB930916)
Update for Windows XP (KB931836)
Update Rollup 2 for Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005
Viewpoint Media Player
Vista Transformation Pack 6.0
VoipStunt
Window Washer
Windows Defender
Windows Installer 3.1 (KB893803)
Windows Media Format Runtime
Windows XP Hotfix - KB873339
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885835
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885836
Windows XP Hotfix - KB886185
Windows XP Hotfix - KB887472
Windows XP Hotfix - KB888302
Windows XP Hotfix - KB890859
Windows XP Hotfix - KB891781
Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005 KB908250
WinRAR archiver
WinXP Manager
Xara3D6
Xenofex 1.0
XP Repair Pro 2007
ZBrush2
ZBrush3


----------



## jdl (Jan 4, 2005)

Somewhere in the installation process for most programs, and I assume Kaspersky is the same, it is suggested that you *close all programs*. My guess is that you, like most of us, just proceed with the installation without doing a lot of program closing.

Your symptoms suggest that some program or process is interfering with the Kaspersky install.

Go here and read about, download and install SmartClose. This program automatically closes all running programs and services and will allow most programs (which won't install otherwise) to load properly.

It's worked for me in many cases which sound just like the one you are experiencing.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, You posted the Uninstall list to the hijackthis thread by mistake- this is one reason we advise that you stick to one thread for an issue or possible related issues. I have moved that post into this thread for you.

You have *Windows Defender* installed and that may preventing Kaspersky, I can't be sure, but it may help to stop trying with Kaspersky anyway for just now because it will not help with the Wareout infection you have, please follow my directions in your other post, get cleaned up and then you can finish up here, OK?

* Please bear with us, those helping here, we will be only a short time fixing some malware.*


----------



## Wiskerluv (Oct 31, 2006)

Wow another program I never heard of....thanks so much. Hopefully this will work.


----------



## jdl (Jan 4, 2005)

Wiskerluv said:


> Wow another program I never heard of....thanks so much. Hopefully this will work.


To which program are you referring? If SmartClose, and it works, let us know; it may help others. When appropriate, you can mark your thread "Solved" using the "Thread Tools" above.


----------



## Deggers (Jul 9, 2007)

This is nothing to do with solving your problem but i notice you uninstalled FontTwister.
Do you know how i can format one line of text without it changing the whole lot?. Hope you get your problem solved.
Deggers


----------



## Wiskerluv (Oct 31, 2006)

Deggers, my font twister hasn't been installed. I haven't used it in ages but I tried it now and I don't know how to help you with the formatting thing. Guess you will just have to start over again - don't think they give you the option to format.


----------



## zyper95 (Mar 9, 2007)

Take byteman's advise since you wish to install Kaspersky your Windows Defender is blocking/interrupting your installation. Windows Defender is a spyware detection tool that was made by Microsoft intentionally for Vista but they made it available for XP as well, however it causes a lot of compatibility issues with other third party antivirus softwares. So if really want to install Kaspersky try to uninstall Windows Defender.


----------



## Wiskerluv (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi, I was referring to Smart Close. I am going to try it. Thanks for your help. I don't have Bit Defender installed. (another one that won't install) Now I am using AVG 7.5 and am happy with it.


----------



## Goku (May 17, 2007)

*Correction*: *zyper95* was asking you to uninstall *Windows Defender* and not *BitDefender*. Anyways, now that you have got your problem solved, please mark the thread *Solved* using it from the *Thread Tools* link on the top of this page.


----------



## Deggers (Jul 9, 2007)

I havn't a clue as to how this post has been entered in my name. I have never had Kaspersky on my computer, and it certainly hasn't anything to do with Fontwister.
Deggers


----------

